# Need some Turbo charger help...



## specvracer06 (May 19, 2008)

I have been looking around on the web for a turbo kit for my 06 ser spec v. Can anyone send me in the right direction or pass me a good website to go to. Also would like to know what are the good brands to go with. Thanks.


----------



## saint0421 (Sep 24, 2006)

Best bang for the buck: Treadstone Nissan Spec V Turbo kit - TREADSTONE PERFORMANCE


----------



## MySpecVBlows (Jul 11, 2006)

i'll be completely honest with you whichever direction you go don't use the Apexi SAFC, it wasn't versatile enough and gave my car alot of hicups. I would recommend the Emanage, I used the SAFC because it was great on my supra but the supra's stock ecu already knew what to do with positive pressure so it wasn't too big of an issue. The spec v was a different story. Hope everything goes well!


----------



## Old $chool (May 21, 2008)

The emanage burns up coil packs on the Z....not sure about the sentras though.


----------

